# Need A Colourist For Comic



## lizzimba (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there everyone, long time reader, first time poster! 

So I have a long standing problem trying to find a partner in crime for my long running growy/shrinky/macro/micro comic 'Matter' to act as a colourist for the piece so that eventually that it could be a finished product, which it probably should be after the amount of effort that has gone into it. The only issue is it just reached its 100th page last week and still has quite a few pages to run (although it won't be reaching 150 - probably somewhere around 25 - 30 more pages something like that).

This is the very first page from 18 months ago - 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5292357/

Other pages - 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6162250/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8098137/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8649717/

There are some not so safe for work pages in the comic so be warned - but nothing super graphic or anything - not my style :3

I am a really good sketch artist having an animation backgroun, but I am not a great digital painter and I'm not sure I could do it justice. I am looking for someone who would like to pursue the project as a labour of love really - and although in an ideal world it would be a colour project - doing in grayscale like some of DNA's work would be a fantastic achievement as well. I have played around with some colouring ideas, but none of them are quite doing it justice and I just KNOW that someone who is savvy at it will probably be able to knock something out much better and probably ten times faster and perhaps would even enjoy doing it....well maybe thats too ambitious!

The dream would be to be able to have a finished product of a decent size (if you excuse the pun) and all I can really offer to a potential collaborator would be an even split on any profit in the long run - but if anyone has any ideas or anyone wants to chat to me then feel free to get in contact with me on FA if and when you can, or reply in this thread! I'm just trying to look for ideas how I could really move this forward to the next level of the project...


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 11, 2012)

So it's a hyper/macro comic.  I'm not interested (because that's not really my thing) but I am wondering how you plan on generation profit from this comic?


----------



## lizzimba (Sep 11, 2012)

The aim long term would be to get a coloured or neat version to perhaps be sold at cons or online. At the.moment I'm just concentrating on getting the pencil sketch version finished. That said, this really is more a labour of love first and foremost and the driving force would be to have a complete looking finished product and it would probably be up to an artist to show a similar kind of love to get it done more then for any huge financial gain.

Also the comic isn't hyper or anything like that, its merely a growing and shrinking kinda affair.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 11, 2012)

Try sofurry's art forum too, if you haven't yet.


----------



## lizzimba (Sep 12, 2012)

sunandshadow said:


> Try sofurry's art forum too, if you haven't yet.



I'll look into that sunandshadow thanks.


----------



## lizzimba (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok put a thread up on Sofurry. 

Also was looking into Manga Studio and was playing around with the trial toand sopt at that would really be the answer, but I dunno if I can find that person.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 12, 2012)

By "labor of love" you mean 'for free', right? Because I'll color the hell out of a comic, and provide background illustrations since an environments artist is What I Want To Do With My Life, but not fo' free.


----------



## lizzimba (Sep 12, 2012)

Well right now HipsterCoyote Im not in a position to pay for it all to be done, so the best I can offer right now is a split on all profits on the comic which could potentially be lucrative as its very popular and upon completion will be the longest comic of its kind. I want.nothing more then to just pay someone up front but until I have decent money rolling in I can't.make that happen, but I also feel pike I might miss the boat as well if I can't get the ball rolling somehow. There is no way I would let it go unpaid in general though and the potential is there to form a real collaboration in future for other projects. Perhpas we can at least discuss the possibility Hipster see what we could maybe work out?


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 12, 2012)

Sure thing.  Send me a note.


----------



## lizzimba (Sep 13, 2012)

Talking to Hipster, but still looking at options if anyone would like to talk to me or throw their hat into the ring :3


----------

